# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  xây dựng bộ điều khiển step 3 phase

## nhatson

cty tormach đổi qua sử dụng step 3 phase trên các thế hệ máy CNC mới của mình, xem clip em thấy chạy rất smooth, nên muốn build 3 phasse drive




thông số dự kiến
drive step 3 phase microstep
dùng kỹ thuật analog dkhien dòng
6A ~ 100V

một số thông tin em đang sưu tầm
IC drive 3 phase của trinamic, dùng 1 điện trở để sensor dòng>> em cũng chưa hiểu  làm thế nào để chạy microstep


mạch drive fullstep đơn giản nhất

----------


## anhxco

> cty tormach đổi qua sử dụng step 3 phase trên các thế hệ máy CNC mới của mình, xem clip em thấy chạy rất smooth, nên muốn build 3 phasse drive


motor 3 phase có sẵn không bác, giá cả thế nào so với 2 phase và 5 phase a?

----------


## nhatson

sẵn lắm ah, mỗi tội đắt hơn 2 phase 30%  :Smile: 
bù lại là hiệu năng cao hơn

b.r

----------


## nhatson

đây là microstep drive 3 phase , hàng china, mẫu để nghiên cứu hoạt dộng>> làm 1 drive cho riêng mình






file full size cho cụ nào cần
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-g...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-g...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## anhxco

> cty tormach đổi qua sử dụng step 3 phase trên các thế hệ máy CNC mới của mình, xem clip em thấy chạy rất smooth, nên muốn build 3 phasse drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thông số dự kiến
> drive step 3 phase microstep
> dùng kỹ thuật analog dkhien dòng
> 6A ~ 100V
> ...


Vậy là cụ mần từ A-Z hay dùng con chip tích hợp kia, e độc sơ qua thấy set microstep bằng cách set thanh ghi DRVCTRL.
Nghiên cứu không dùng con này mần cho nó nhanh gọn đi cụ.

----------


## nhatson

> Vậy là cụ mần từ A-Z hay dùng con chip tích hợp kia, e độc sơ qua thấy set microstep bằng cách set thanh ghi DRVCTRL.
> Nghiên cứu không dùng con này mần cho nó nhanh gọn đi cụ.


em dùng linh kiện rời ah
ctrinh là STM32+CPLD+OPAM+COMPARATOR

em đang nghiên cứu hoạt động con drive toàn là analog của china để xem hoạt động thế nào, em thấy đơn giản nhưng rất hiệu quả
có 1 điều là em này đo dòng high side, áp cao sẽ hơi phiền phức và đắt tiền nếu dùng hall current sensor

b.r

----------


## nhatson

drive này dùng MCU nhận xung, dkhien chip DAC 2 kênh TLC7528, tạo 2 tín hiệu sin lệch nhau 60o, dùng opam để chuyen đổi tín hiệu từ I sang V, sau đó leve shift  diem 0V lên thành 1.5V 
quan trọng là chổ phase shift 60o, để từ 2 kênh sin thành 3 kênh sin em chưa tìm ra làm thế nào  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, AC servo có tính là 3 pha ko?  :Smile: )

Em mới điều khiển xong con trượt hộp Già Mà Ham, AC servo chạy theo kiểu 6 bước. Đang tính cho nó chạy vi bước đây, để xong sẽ post lên khè các bác  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, AC servo có tính là 3 pha ko? )
> 
> Em mới điều khiển xong con trượt hộp Già Mà Ham, AC servo chạy theo kiểu 6 bước. Đang tính cho nó chạy vi bước đây, để xong sẽ post lên khè các bác )


ai chứ em thi ac servo ~ step 3 phase 8 pole  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

pp tạo ra 3 phase lệch 120o từ 2phase


phase thứ 3 màu đỏ có thể tạo ra bằng cách lệch pha 60o và nghịch đảo phase thứ nhất màu xanh  :Smile: 


pp tạo lệch pha, 1 đống công thức nhức đầu ghê, em dùng 3 bộ DAC cho lành  :Smile: 




http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/...scillator.html

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

một giải pháp dùng 1 điện trở đo dòng dkhien microstep


https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US5877608.pdf

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

1pp nửa của SGS thomson

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p.../US4928049.pdf

----------


## Gamo

Em đọc đống tài liệu của bác xong => lăn ra xỉu  :Smile: )

Quen mất, thank kiu bác 2 con servo quá đã  :Wink: )

----------


## nhatson

> Em đọc đống tài liệu của bác xong => lăn ra xỉu )
> 
> Quen mất, thank kiu bác 2 con servo quá đã )


em thấy cũng mệt thật, truyền thống 3 bộ dac, 3 cái flip flop cho nhanh  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

đã kiếm được patent dkhien step 3 phase của hãng trinamic


https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=p...0130119914.pdf

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Khè các bác bộ điều khiển AC Servo bằng vi bước  :Wink: 
(coi trên youtube ko hiểu sao hơi bị giật tí nhe :x)

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

bật mí pp dkhien vi bước 3 phase đuọc ko ah, em đang bí với cái 1 shunt current sensor  :Frown:

----------


## Gamo

Con này em chơi bựa thôi bác  :Wink: ) Nó đi theo 6 steps, do đó vi bước em chỉ PWM thôi chứ chưa xài ADC  :Smile: ). Nó có encoder nữa nên em chỉ PWM & encoder thôi, còn smooth bằng ADC thì em lười quá  :Wink: )

----------


## nhatson

> Con này em chơi bựa thôi bác ) Nó đi theo 6 steps, do đó vi bước em chỉ PWM thôi chứ chưa xài ADC ). Nó có encoder nữa nên em chỉ PWM & encoder thôi, còn smooth bằng ADC thì em lười quá )


vậy thì phải có nguồn dòng, hoặc áp biến thiên để giữ dòng tổng chứ ah?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em chưa làm cai đó, do đó mới demo với 12v thôi, để lâu no cháy  :Wink: ). Nhưng mà mình ko thể dùng pp constant current bằng comparator & shunt resistor được sao?

----------

nhatson

----------

